# Accident - how to find out if it happend....



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Ladies & Gentlemen, 
anybody know how I can find out if an accident involving a taxi took place yesterday in the morning on SZR, (somewhere between the Greens & Oud Mehta) without having to go the directly involved (as I know only 1 party I would like to get the other side too...)

any leads highly appreciated 
Thanks 
L.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd have thought there was an accident most days on that 20km stretch of road.

You can try speaking to the RTA or the Police, both of whom would be aware if anything happened.

Checking up on employees??

-


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

There was an accident annouced yesterday morning on the radio traffic updates at interchange no.4 on SZR, heard it between 7am and 7.30am. Don't know if it involved a taxi.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

if you can get the reg. for any car involved it will be on the police website, under fines


----------

